# 40 Jahre Mondlandung: Weltraum-Spiele-Specials und mehr bei PC Games Hardware



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 40 Jahre Mondlandung: Weltraum-Spiele-Specials und mehr bei PC Games Hardware gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 40 Jahre Mondlandung: Weltraum-Spiele-Specials und mehr bei PC Games Hardware


----------



## Deimhal (20. Juli 2009)

Wers glaubt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren.


----------



## Arthemis (20. Juli 2009)

Eh nicht, und das Internet gibt es auch noch nicht!


----------



## kevinl (20. Juli 2009)

Deimhal schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren.


  Ich schon.


----------



## ultio (20. Juli 2009)

Deimhal schrieb:


> Wers glaubt.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren.


Man muss nicht jede Verschwörungstheorie glauben, das ist genauso naiv wie jedem Politiker alles zu glauben .


----------



## Benodiagd (20. Juli 2009)

Deimhal schrieb:


> Wers glaubt.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren.




Ich glaubs au net so richtig

Sollte man aber net die Fahnenstange oder irgendwelche Überreste von der Mondlandung mit nem Teleskop sehen können? ^^


----------



## kevinl (20. Juli 2009)

Benodiagd schrieb:


> Sollte man aber net die Fahnenstange oder irgendwelche Überreste von der Mondlandung mit nem Teleskop sehen können? ^^


Kann schon sein. Ist aber möglich das du dafür um die halbe Welt reisen musst. Und du brauchst wohl auch viel Glück. 
Und warum Überreste. Wer soll die denn bite zerstört haben. Aliens?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (20. Juli 2009)

Dass die Amerikaner nicht auf dem Mond waren ist eine Verschwörungstheorie, genau wie die zum 11.9 oder Kennedys Ermordung. Verschwörungstheoretiker sind Menschen, die glauben, dass gewisse Ereignisse anderst verlaufen sind, als allgemein bekannt. Diese Menschen glauben etwas, wissen es aber nicht. Es sind meistens Menschen, die geistig nicht in der Lage sind, das Geschehene zu begeifen. Wenn sie Argumente bringen, weshalb die Amerikaner nicht auf dem Mond waren und man diese wiederlegt, dann behaupten sie es wäre eine Verschwörung, was eine Schutzbehauptung ist. Zum Beispiel zeigen die Schatten auf den Bildern der Mondlandung in verschiedene Richtungen, weshalb die Verschwörungstheoretiker davon ausgehen, dass  mehrere Lichtquellen in einem Studio dafür verantwortlich sind. In wahrheit sieht es aber nur so aus, als gäbe es viele verschiedene Lichtquellen, weil die Mondoberfläche nicht eben ist. Der Punkt ist aber, dass die Verschwörungstheoretiker an Ihre Theorie glauben wollen und keine Beweise zulassen, die sie wiederlegt. Wenn man z.B. die Amerikaner hasst, glaubt man weniger an die Mondlandung, weil es eine Gelegenheit ist, seine Ungnade auszudrücken. Es ist einfach pseudowissenschaftliches Gequatsche und mehr nicht. Dabei sollte man nie vergessen, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond gewesen wären, hätten sie Wernher von Braun nicht gehabt. Genauso beteiligt sind daran aber die Russen, die erst Sputnik, dann Gagarin ins All geschossen haben. Wäre das nicht passiert, hätten die Amerikaner nie einen Grund gehabt zum den Mond zu fliegen und Ihn zu betreten. Wie gesagt, es gibt keine Beweise dafür, dass die Amerikaner nicht auf dem Mond gewesen sein sollen, dafür gibt es Beweise, dass sie auf dem Mond waren, nämlich Spiegel und die Reste der Mondfähre. Wie gesagt, der Glaube dass die Amis nicht auf dem Mond waren ist eine Verschwörungstheorie und Anhänger dieser Theorie sind Menschen, die das nicht wissen sondern es glauben. Glauben heist nicht wissen und wer etwas nicht weis, kann nicht behaupten, dass es so ist. Wer etwas glauben will, dem kann man noch so viele Argumente vorlegen, die das wiederlegen was er glaubt, er wird es trotzdem glauben. Ich halte nichts von Verschwörungstheorien und glaube auch an keine, aber Ich bin der meinung, dass man allem gegenüber ein gesundes Maß an Skepsis haben sollte. Ich kann erst behaupten, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren, wenn Ich selbst auf dem Mond war, die ganze Oberfläche nach Ihren Hinterlassenschaften abgesucht und nichts gefunden habe.  Wenn Ich Jemanden nicht leiden kann und dieser Jemand eine Leistung vollbringt, dann ist es gut möglich, dass Ich an seiner Leistung zweifle.


----------



## Thosch (20. Juli 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> ... dafür gibt es Beweise, dass sie auf dem Mond waren, nämlich Spiegel und die Reste der Mondfähre. ...



Beweise oder zeige es das da oben eine oder DIE Mondfähre steht ... Die Spiegel kann man auch mit nem Automaten da hoch bringen.
Und wo sind die org. Filmaufnahmen von der Mondlandung geblieben ? Wieso können die die org.Daten nicht mehr lesen wenn es doch sooo ein bedeutsames Ereignis in der Geschichte der Menschheit ist ? Läßt man das einfach so "vergammeln" ? Wieso existieren Bilder von verschiedenen Mondmissionen mit identischer Mondoberfläche ? Wieso gibt es Fotos wo die Kreuze, welche in die Linse (!) der Kamera geritzt wurden, von den fotografierten Objekten verdeckt werden ?

Erklär das mal ! Klug daher geredet sag ich jetzt mal.


----------



## kevinl (20. Juli 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> ... eine Verschwörungstheorie, genau wie die zum 11.9 ...


Auch wenns hier um die Mondlandung geht aber:
hast du dir ma die diversen Verschwörungsvideos zum WTC angeschaut. Einige davon sind sehr überzeugend. Ich nenne hier nurmal das angebliche Schmelzen der Stahlträger durch Kerosin oder das Passagierflugzeug ins Pentagon.... Dei diesem Thema glaube ich eher den "Verschwörern" da diese ihre Thesen chemisch und physikalisch beiweisen können.


----------



## Naitsabes (20. Juli 2009)

> Reste der Mondfähre. ...





> DIE Mondfähre steht ...


Dann sag mir mal, was daran falsch sein soll?

Die Mondfähre, also das Landemodul, war/ist zweigeteilt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur der "Kopf" hat den Mond wieder verlassen, das goldene Gerüst steht dort noch.


Achja, warum hast du "die" groß geschrieben?

Bei Reste der Mondfähre ist "der" korrekt.
Zwar ist Fähre femenin, aber beim Genetiv ist der Artikel "der".


----------



## Benodiagd (20. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Und warum Überreste. Wer soll die denn bite zerstört haben. Aliens?



Ne mit Überreste meine ich net Zerstörtes ^^
Sondern z.b das Mondauto

das hat man da ja auch zurück gelassen.

Dann werd ich mal in den Ferien mein Teleskop auspacken und suchen


----------



## kevinl (20. Juli 2009)

Benodiagd schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal in den Ferien mein Teleskop auspacken und suchen



Dann viel Glück beim Suchen. Wenn überhaupt so was kleines erkennen kannst. Gück dir mal das Bild an wie klein da die Flagge ist



			
				Vladez schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fotosearch.de/bthumb/UNY/.../u16894164.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2009)

*diverse Verschwörungstheorien*

Das kürzeste, beste und endgültige Gegenargument imho:
Die UdSSR hatte nichts zu meckern.



kevinl schrieb:


> Auch wenns hier um die Mondlandung geht aber:
> hast du dir ma die diversen Verschwörungsvideos zum WTC angeschaut. Einige davon sind sehr überzeugend. Ich nenne hier nurmal das angebliche Schmelzen der Stahlträger durch Kerosin oder das Passagierflugzeug ins Pentagon.... Dei diesem Thema glaube ich eher den "Verschwörern" da diese ihre Thesen chemisch und physikalisch beiweisen können.



Das ist ein sehr langes und komplexes Thema, dass deswegen auch schon lange seinen eigenen Thread hat. Gerade auf diese beiden primitivsten Fragen wurde da intensiv eingegangen.


----------



## kevinl (20. Juli 2009)

Wusste nicht das hier so einen Thread gibt. Aber der is ja eh off^^ 
Wollte ja nur mal anmerken


----------



## BlackFog (20. Juli 2009)

> nurmal das angebliche Schmelzen der Stahlträger durch Kerosin



verschwörungstheorien haben in der tat etwas mit einer religion gemein.denn es werden angebliche "beweise" nachgebetet ohne das man sich selbstständig darüber informiert.so hat wohl jede theorie ihre "gebote" die ihre anhänger brav bei jeder gelegenheit unters volk bringen.hat schon fast etwas missionarisches.so gesehen sind solche theorien eine moderne form des glaubens.

zu den stahlträgern: jedes kind weiss das ein schmied den stahl nicht so lange im feuer hält bis er flüssig wird.stahl verliert nämlich schon lange bevor er flüssig wird einen großen teil seiner festigkeit.aber als "verschwörungsdepp" macht man sich über solche "kleinigkeiten" natürlich keine gedanken.man labert brav alles nach ohne sich seines verstandes zu bedienen.auch hier wieder ähnlichkeiten zum glauben.

noch zum thema mondlandung: Video: War die Mondlandung echt? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR


----------



## insekt (20. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Auch wenns hier um die Mondlandung geht aber:
> hast du dir ma die diversen Verschwörungsvideos zum WTC angeschaut. Einige davon sind sehr überzeugend. Ich nenne hier nurmal das angebliche Schmelzen der Stahlträger durch Kerosin oder das Passagierflugzeug ins Pentagon.... Dei diesem Thema glaube ich eher den "Verschwörern" da diese ihre Thesen chemisch und physikalisch beiweisen können.



Blablabla hatten wir alles schonmal hier im Forum gibts sogar nen eigenen Thread zu!

Wenn ihr irgendwelche Erklärungen wollt wie es zu diesen "unglaublichen" Phänomenen kommt die "belegen" dass die Mondlandung Fake war, dann geht doch zu google.com oder besser: Geht mal in die Bibliothek und nehmt ein Buch in die Hand. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass seriöse Quellen sich überhaupt mit so einem Schwachsinn auseinandersetzen.


----------



## kevinl (20. Juli 2009)

BlackFog schrieb:


> noch zum thema mondlandung: Video: War die Mondlandung echt? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR



Danke für das Video. Echt interessant!!

Aber du hast gut aus dem Video und von Kant zitiert.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Juli 2009)

Die Amis untersuchen die Steine, die sie damals vom Mond mitgebracht haben, doch heute noch. 40 Jahre untersuchen die jetzt schon an 400kg Steinmasse. Wer denkt die hätten schon alles rausgefunden, der liegt falsch. Zum Glück habe ich ein Teleskop. Die Astronomie ist einfach nur cool.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Juli 2009)

Viele sagen: Ich glaube nicht das die Mondlandung stattfand. Bewiesen haben die ihre These aber bis Dato nicht.

----------------

Und ein wenig Off Topic für kevinl:


Spoiler






kevinl schrieb:


> > Zitat von *Gunny Hartman*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schwefel sag ich da nur:
An Initial Microstructural Analysis of A36 Steel from WTC Building 7


> ...oder das Passagierflugzeug ins Pentagon....


Diesbezüglich solltes du dich mal hier informieren(die Links auf der linken Seite):
Gerhard Wisnewski
Loose Change 2


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die Spiegel kann man auch mit nem Automaten da hoch bringen.


 
Schon klar, aber wer soll die denn aufstellen und ausrichten, der Mann im Mond? 



Thosch schrieb:


> Und wo sind die org. Filmaufnahmen von der Mondlandung geblieben ? Wieso können die die org.Daten nicht mehr lesen wenn es doch sooo ein bedeutsames Ereignis in der Geschichte der Menschheit ist ? Läßt man das einfach so "vergammeln" ? Wieso existieren Bilder von verschiedenen Mondmissionen mit identischer Mondoberfläche ? Wieso gibt es Fotos wo die Kreuze, welche in die Linse (!) der Kamera geritzt wurden, von den fotografierten Objekten verdeckt werden ?
> 
> Erklär das mal ! Klug daher geredet sag ich jetzt mal.


 
Diese Theorien wurden schon oft aufgegriffen und jedesmal deutlich und logisch erklärt, schau dir auch mal sachliche Dokumentationen an und nicht immer nur den Kram, den ein paar wenige verzapfen. 




Benodiagd schrieb:


> Ne mit Überreste meine ich net Zerstörtes ^^
> Sondern z.b das Mondauto
> 
> das hat man da ja auch zurück gelassen.
> ...


 
Das wirst du auch mit dem Hupple Teleskop nicht sehen können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *diverse Verschwörungstheorien*
> 
> Das kürzeste, beste und endgültige Gegenargument imho:
> Die UdSSR hatte nichts zu meckern.


 
Genauso siehst aus.
Die Russen hatten die NASA sicher zu der Zeit infiltriert. und die hätten sofort losgebrüllt, wenn etwas nicht gestimmt hätte.


----------



## Floletni (21. Juli 2009)

Deimhal schrieb:


> Wers glaubt.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren.



Glaube ich mal eher auch nicht. Mein Freund hatte mal ausgerechnet das man mit einem Weltraumteleskop (kein 0-8-15 Ding) die überreste sehen müsste. Wenn ich wirklich da gelandet wäre, dann würde ich doch das Gegenteil beweisen wollen. Und nach Apollo gab es ja auch auch nichts mehr auf dem Mond.



BlackFog schrieb:


> zu den stahlträgern: jedes kind weiss das ein schmied den stahl nicht so lange im feuer hält bis er flüssig wird.stahl verliert nämlich schon lange bevor er flüssig wird einen großen teil seiner festigkeit.aber als "verschwörungsdepp" macht man sich über solche "kleinigkeiten" natürlich keine gedanken.man labert brav alles nach ohne sich seines verstandes zu bedienen.auch hier wieder ähnlichkeiten zum glauben.



Wenn die ihre Tragbarkeit verlieren würden dann würde ein Träger nach dem er wieder erkaltet ist, aussehen als wäre er Gummi. Also völlig verbogen und in einander gewunden. Nur wurde beim WTC Träger gefunden die Kerzen gerade, wie abgeschnitten waren. Und wie willst du das geschmolzene Metall im Keller erklären? Und den Einsturz des WTC 7 wo nur ein paar kleine Flammen drinne waren und dort auch geschmolzenes Metall im Keller war. Das WTC war ja auch das erste Stahlgebäude was durch Feuer zusammen gebrochen war. Es gibt da sehr viele Fragen.

Zum Thema: Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt das es noch kein Apollo-11-Simulator gibt.


----------



## BlackFog (21. Juli 2009)

> Mein Freund hatte mal ausgerechnet das man mit einem Weltraumteleskop (kein 0-8-15 Ding) die überreste sehen müsste.


dann sollte dein freund etwas nachhilfe nehmen:



> Das Auflösungsvermögen von Teleskopen auf der Erde ist begrenzt durch die Luftunruhe der Erdatmosphäre. Das Limit liegt etwa bei einer Auflösung von einer Bogensekunde. Mit modernster Technik und bei guten Sichtverhältnissen kann man diesen Wert noch etwas verbessern. Eine Auflösung von einer Bogensekunde entspricht in Mondentfernung rund 1,7 Kilometern. Keine Chance also, irgendwelche Überreste der Apollo-Missionen zu erkennen. Aus dem All kann man noch etwas mehr erreichen: Das Hubble-Teleskop zum Beispiel hat extrem gutes Auflösungsvermögen (besser als 0,1 Bogensekunden), doch entspricht auch dieser Wert bei einer Entfernung von 350.000 Kilometern zum Mond immer noch einer Distanz von 170 Metern. (ds/12. August 2008)


 quelle: astronews.com - der deutschsprachige Online-Dienst für Astronomie, Astrophysik und Raumfahrt

allerdings gibt es nun bilder der apollo überreste zu bewundern: http://www.astronews.com/news/artikel/2009/07/0907-027.shtml



> Wenn die ihre Tragbarkeit verlieren würden dann würde ein Träger nach dem er wieder erkaltet ist, aussehen als wäre er Gummi.


klingt nach einer recht naiven vorstellung.stahl kann durchaus auch brechen.ganz besonders wenn auf einem stahlträger eine last von mehreren tonnen lastet und dieser hoher hitze ausgesetzt ist.

hab mal kurz gegoogelt: http://www.einsatz-netz.de/fachwiss...nd/worauf-sie-bei-stahltragern-achten-mussen/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber wer soll die denn aufstellen und ausrichten, der Mann im Mond?



Automatische Systeme?

Siehe Lunochod 1&2. Man muss keine Amerikaner 100km durch die Gegend befördern, um den Mond zu untersuchen und n paar Entfernungsmessungen zu machen. (und später verkauft man die Reste später an Richard Garriott verkaufen, damit Lord British den Mond in Besitz nehmen kann  )



Bezüglich WTC:
Ich habe nicht ohne Grund den anderen Thread verlinkt.
Das Thema ist ein Fass ohne Boden und hat hier nichts zu suchen.
*löschen geh*


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

auf n-tv war ne intressante Doku über dieses thema und die Beweise mit dem Laser sind eindeutig, ob die mondlandung so ablief weiß wohl keiner ausser die selbst dabei waren, Spekulationen wird es darüber immer geben.


zu games
ich vermisse einen dritten Teil von haegomania, schade das es nie fortgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Replicator (21. Juli 2009)

Ich denke schon, das die Amis auf dem Mond waren. Aber jetzt zurückzu den Games 

Kennt einer noch Earth Orbital Stations ? Einem Game für den C64 wo man eine Raumstation aufbauen musste ??
Bin gespannt auf Antworten...


----------



## Sash (21. Juli 2009)

tzz und meine postings zum thema werden einfach gelöscht...


----------



## Thosch (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber wer soll die denn aufstellen und ausrichten, der Mann im Mond?


Soso, schon die Russen hatten ein Teil da hoch geschossen welches beim Aufschlagen auf der Oberfläche "sich zerkleinerte". Und das diente auch schon zu Messzwecken. Und so weit mir bekannt ist schon bevor die Amis da durch die Gegend gegurkt sein sollen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... Hupple Teleskop ...


Ist das jetzt abgeleitet von Weltraum -> Mond -> Mondauto -> *Hup*pl*e* ?    ´tschuldigung, mußte jetzt mal sein. Sry.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso siehst aus.
> Die Russen hatten die NASA sicher zu der Zeit infiltriert. und die hätten sofort losgebrüllt, wenn etwas nicht gestimmt hätte.


Die Zeiten damals waren nicht so einfach, jeder konnte jeden als Kommunist anzinken und der "fuhr dann ein". Also, so einfach war, gerade beim Raumfahrtprogramm, eine Infiltration nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Thosch (21. Juli 2009)

Floletni schrieb:


> G
> Zum Thema: Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt das es noch kein Apollo-11-Simulator gibt.


Eher uninteressanter, die 13 ist "actionreicher", wenn die Sauerstofftank weg fliegen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt abgeleitet von Weltraum -> Mond -> Mondauto -> *Hup*pl*e* ?  ´tschuldigung, mußte jetzt mal sein. Sry.


 
Ja ja, ist mir auch später eingefallen, dass der Hubble heißt (), aber ich habe den Thread nicht mehr wieder gefunden, wo ich das geschrieben hatte.
Ich muss mal weniger spam... äh, posten.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

jaja die bösen verschwörungstheoretiker


kennt wer jetzt noch haegomania, is hier ja kein wtc diskussionsfred


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja auch immer noch der Meinung, dass das Universum ein gerader Raum ist und nur durch das Vorhandensein von Materie verändert wird.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch immer noch der Meinung, dass das *Universum* ein gerader Raum ist und nur durch das Vorhandensein von Materie verändert wird.


 
[klugscheiss AN ]

man redet heutzutage nicht mehr von einem Universum, man geht heute von "Multiversen" aus, frei nach dem Prinzip der "Blasentheorie". 

[klugscheiss AUS]

Dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren, steht wohl ausser Zweifel.

Grüsse


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> tzz und meine postings zum thema werden einfach gelöscht...



Nicht nur deine, sondern auch jeder weitere Offtopic-Spam
Denn wie unschwer zu erkennen ist:



ole88 schrieb:


> , is hier ja kein wtc diskussionsfred




Und, noch so als kleine Anmerkung an alle, die gerne weiter queerbeet diesen Thread zuspammen wollen:
Bei weiteren direkten Verstößen gegen Anweisungen seitens der Moderation behalte ich mir vor, ohne weitere Vorwarnung direkt rote Karten zu verteilen.




zurück zum Thema:



Thosch schrieb:


> Die Zeiten damals waren nicht so einfach, jeder konnte jeden als Kommunist anzinken und der "fuhr dann ein". Also, so einfach war, gerade beim Raumfahrtprogramm, eine Infiltration nun wirklich nicht.



Aber auch vollkommen unnötig. Man kann die unterschiedlichen Spiegel auf dem Mond gezielt ansteuern und man konnte Raumschiffe per Radar oder auch einfach nur den Funkverkehr verfolgen. 
Die UdSSR war also auch ohne jegliche Infiltration in der Lage, zu verfolgen, wie ein amerikanisches Raumschiff startete, komplexe Manöver im erdnahen Raum ausführte, zum Mond flog, dort ein Modul landen und wieder starten ließ, welches u.a. einen Spiegel zurückließ, sich wieder vereinigte, zur Erde zurückflog und vor laufenden Fernsehkameras im Pazifik landete, um drei wohlbehaltene Amerikaner auszuspucken. Das ganze begleitet von fortwärendem Funkverkehr, bei dem die aus dem Raumschiff zurückkommenden Funksprüche nicht 1:1 an es gesendet wurden und bei damaligen Stand der Technik ausschließlich von Menschen stammen konnten. (die demnach wärend der ganzen Reise an Bord wahren)

Das zu Faken dürfte so ohne weiters nicht möglich gewesen sein und wenn man sich den Druck (und die Fehlerquote) anguckt, mit dem die UdSSR an ihrem eigenen bemannten Mondprogramm gearbeitet haben, dann ist auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass sie aus Freundlichkeit den Schwindel gedeckt haben.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (21. Juli 2009)

Seht Ihr, das ist genau das was Ich meine. Wenn Ich sage auf dem Mond sind die Reste der Mondlandefähre, dann kommt schon einer an uns sagt Ich solls beweisen. Es liegt doch an denen die *glauben*, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren, zu beweisen, dass Ihre Annahme stimmt. Schließlich ist es nur eine *Behauptung*, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren und keine *Tatsache*. Ich habe auch damit recht, wenn Ich behaupte, dass man den Leuten, die *glauben*, dass der Ami nie auf dem Mond war, tausende Beweise liefern könnte und sie jeden einzelnen mit einer *Gegenbehauptung* zu wiederlegen versuchen würden. Die Leute, die *glauben* wollen, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren, werden sich nicht von Ihrem *Glauben* abbringen lassen, da sie für sich denken, sie seien die Einzigen, die recht hätten. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass Ich weis, dass die Amerikaner auf dem Mond waren, weil Ich es selbst nicht gesehen habe, aber Ich kann sagen, dass alles darauf hindeutet, dass es so war. Es ist möglich auf dem Mond zu landen mit der Technik der späten 60er Jahre. Ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass ich weis, dass der Anschlag auf das WTC von Al Quaida ausgeführt wurde, genauso wenig wie ich weis, dass Bush oder die CIA dahinter stecken. Jeder soll glauben was er möchte, wenn es für etwas berechtigte Zweifel gibt, ist es okay zu zweifeln, aber im Fall der Mondlandung gibt es keinen Grund zu zweifeln. Wer behauptet, dass die Amerikaner nicht auf dem Mond waren, der soll es beweisen. Es gibt keinen rationalen Grund für Jemanden, zu behaupten, die Amerikaner wären nie auf dem Mond gewesen, es sei denn, er hasst die Amerikaner. Es macht wie gesagt null Sinn, Jemandem, der glaubt, dass die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren, zu widersprechen. Wenn Ich einem Gläubigen sagen würde, es gibt keinen Gott, würde er das nicht glauben. Würde Ich fragen, wo Gott ist, würde er sagen: Gott will nicht, dass man Ihn sieht. Man kann also Beweise und Argumente vorbringen so viel man möchte, Jemand der etwas glauben will, wird es selbst dann glauben, wenn man Ihm das Gegenteil vor Augen führt.


----------



## Bluescreen2004 (21. Juli 2009)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es Fotos wo die Kreuze, welche in die Linse (!) der Kamera geritzt wurden, von den fotografierten Objekten verdeckt werden ?
> 
> Erklär das mal ! Klug daher geredet sag ich jetzt mal.



Erklärung:
http://www.mondlandung.pcdl.de/montagen/fadenkreuze.htm

weitere erklärungen :

Mondlandung oder Mondlandungslüge

nicht böse gemeint aber nur weil man was nicht versteht muß es nicht falsch sein, ich bin kein Profifotograf, Geologo, Wissenschaftler oder sonst was aber leider meinen solche Leute die diese netten Bücher schreiben (natürlich um kein Geld zu machen haha) das sie alles sind und es alles nicht richtig sein muß .. naja...

MFG


----------



## Gunny Hartman (21. Juli 2009)

Zu Earth 2150 gabs doch ein Add-On das The Moon Project heißt, oder so ähnlich. 

Noch was: Ich könnte das Kotzen kriegen, wenn mir irgend Jemand sagt: Bei Galileo Mysterie hab Ich ne Doku zur Mondlandung gesehn. Allein schon die Sendung, eine "Wissenssendung" bringt mich schom zum Reiern, das ist alles pseudowissenschaftliches Gequatsche. Und wenn dann noch jemand meint, er müsse aus solchen Sendungen zitieren oder das als Doku bezeichnen, dann hat der gewaltig ein Rad ab. Jeder Mensch, dem Physik und die ganzen anderen Naturwissenschaften in der Schule zu wider waren, ist anfällig dafür, solch dummes Gerede zu glauben. Es sind ja nicht umsonst vorallem Bayrische Hinterwäldlerpolitiker, die glauben, dass "Killerspiele" an Amokläufen schuld sind. Das ist ein Irrglaube. Das erkennt man auch daran, dass diese Politiker keine rationalen Argumente ernst nehmen. Wie gesagt, wenn etwas passiert, dass man nicht versteht, sucht man einen Schuldigen dafür, etwas das man sowieso schon nicht leiden kann und im Fall der Amokläufe sind die "Killerspiele" das Bauernopfer. Damals als die Pest ausbrach, ging man auf unverheiratete oder verwitwete Frauen los und bezeichnete sie als Hexen, die angeblich mit dem Teufel in Verbindung stehen und somit die Pest auslösten, und das alles nur, weil unverheiratete o.Ä. sowieso geächtet waren. Ähnlich wars auch mit den Juden und der Wirtschaftskrise. Wenn was passiert, sind immer die die Schuldigen, die sowieso nicht beliebt oder gar geächtet sind. Und da einige Menschen es schlicht nicht begreifen können, dass Menschen auf dem Mond waren, zweifeln sie daran einfach, weil sie meinen, sie wären durch irgendwas benachteiligt. Diese ganzen Behauptungen sind nur irgendwelche Annahmen die keiner Untersuchung standhalten würden und trotzdem oder gerade deshalb von Ihren Anhängern weiter treudoof geglaubt werden.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte man die erste Mondlandung am 16.07 1969 faken wenn:
- die zweite Mondlandung 14.11 1969 wo der Conrad sagte:"Hoppsa! Mensch, das war vielleicht ein kleiner für Neil, aber für mich ist das ein großer!"
- bei der dritten Mondlandung 11.04 1970...., ok da wurde nix mit Mondlandung 
- bei der vierten Mondlandund 31.01 1971 sogar Golf spielten
- bei der fünften Mondlandung 26.07 1971 ihr erstes Auto mitnahmen
- bei der sechsten Mondlandung 16.04 1972 mit ihrem Auto auf der Hochebene spazieren fuhren
- bei der siebten Monlandung 7.12 1972 das mehr als drei Milliarde Jahre alte Orange Soil gefunden haben.
Ach und fast vergessen:
- die erste bemannte Mondumrundung 21.12 1968 <-- aber bestimmt auch nur gefaked 

Na, wenn die alle gefaked sind, dann ist das eine beachtliche Leistung. Da könnten sich sogar die Hollywood Studios ein Beispiel drann nehmen.


----------



## -NTB- (22. Juli 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die erste Mondlandung am 16.07 1969 faken wenn:
> - die zweite Mondlandung 14.11 1969 wo der Conrad sagte:"Hoppsa! Mensch, das war vielleicht ein kleiner für Neil, aber für mich ist das ein großer!"
> - bei der dritten Mondlandung 11.04 1970...., ok da wurde nix mit Mondlandung
> - bei der vierten Mondlandund 31.01 1971 sogar Golf spielten
> ...




Richtig, ich glaube dass die meisten nur neidisch sind und selber die/der 1.te aufm mond sein will!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> *Glaubensbekenntniss*



Nur mal so als allgemeine Anmerkung:
"Glauben" tun wir letztendlich fast alle irgendwas.
Was wir wissen ist bestenfalls, was sich in Sichtweite um uns herum abspielt, ein bißchen was kann man sich noch logisch denken. Aber alles andere glauben wir lediglich irgend einer Quelle.
Verschwörungstheoretiker haben nur irgendwie die merkwürdige Eigenschaft, einige wenige Quellen zu bevorzugen, die sich z.T. selbst, zumindest aber einer Reihe weiterer, sonst akzeptierter, Quellen wiedersprechen und im Gegenzug davon auszugehen, dass eine riesige Menge weiterer Quellen, die alle untereinander stimmig und mit dem Rest der Welt kompatibel sind (obwohl keinerlei Hinweise auf einen gezielten Austausch zwischen ihnen besteht), abzulehnen.



-NTB- schrieb:


> Richtig, ich glaube dass die meisten nur neidisch sind und selber die/der 1.te aufm mond sein will!!!



Warum auch immer...
Ich persönlich hätte 0 Interesse, Armstrongs Rolle gehabt zu haben - riesen Streß, kurzer Aufenthalt, nervige Publicity.
Dann lieber doch lieber Schmitt oder Cernan - genug Zeit, das außergewöhnliche zu erleben, das einzige voll funktionsfähige extraterristrische Auto,... - und das Gefühl, hinter sich die Tür zu einer Gegend zu schließen, der sich für die nächsten Jahrzehnte niemand auch nur auf ein paar 10000km annäheren wird, muss wirklich einzigartig sein.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein wenig Stoff für die Zweifler: YouTube - Kanal von MoonMythBusted


----------

